

Ask HN: Just bought a Pi...now what? - cgulovsen

Total beginner and I just bought a Raspberry Pi and I&#x27;m looking to jump right in...just curious how long did it take you to get accustomed to the pi and what did you make with it? Thanks!
======
TobbenTM
I made a bandwidth 'monitor' using my Pi and two tachometers using the GPIO
port and monitoring the gateway.

So just make something you think would be cool!

Raspian is not really any different from other distros tbh.

------
garrettdreyfus
I've been loving this project
[http://www.woutervanwijk.nl/pimusicbox/](http://www.woutervanwijk.nl/pimusicbox/).
It allows me to stream spotify through my speaker system.

------
ColinWright
I also bought a minimal box of hardware to play with: buzzer, LED, breadboard,
wires, etc., with booklet.

[http://www.monkmakes.com](http://www.monkmakes.com)

------
debacle
I gutted about half a dozen computer cases for their LEDs to teach myself how
to use the GPIO, to start.

